# tcsd? trousers? What is this?



## azathoth (Jan 22, 2018)

What is this?


```
Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        trousers: 0.3.14_1 -> 0.3.14_2

Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

465 KiB to be downloaded.
[1/1] Fetching trousers-0.3.14_2.txz: 100%  465 KiB 476.5kB/s    00:01   
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Upgrading trousers from 0.3.14_1 to 0.3.14_2...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group '_tss'.
===> Creating users
Using existing user '_tss'.
Extracting trousers-0.3.14_2: 100%
Message from trousers-0.3.14_2:

To run tcsd automatically, add the following line to /etc/rc.conf:

tcsd_enable="YES"

You might want to edit /usr/local/etc/tcsd.conf to reflect your setup.

If you want to use tcsd with software TPM emulator, use the following
configuration in /etc/rc.conf:

tcsd_enable="YES"
tcsd_mode="emulator"
tpmd_enable="YES"

To use TPM, add your_account to '_tss' group like following:

# pw groupmod _tss -m your_account
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 22, 2018)

security/trousers/
This is used for TPM modules and Trusted Computing.
For example ZoneAlarm can be compiled with support and you can verify the authenticity of video.


----------

